# Spanish quiz 6



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Great quiz done as a PPT presentation.

Wait for it to load properly. DON'T scroll down as you're waiting as you'll see the answers!

You've got general knowledge, famous people, multiple choice general knowledge, Spanish speaking countries... A lot of stuff that you know - and other stuff that you didn't!!

Enjoy the quiz 

Spanish Pub Quiz


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Great quiz done as a PPT presentation.
> 
> Wait for it to load properly. DON'T scroll down as you're waiting as you'll see the answers!
> 
> ...


I really surprised myself there:clap2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

That was a good way to warm up my brain this morning.
I miss pub quizzes in university! If only they graded me on the pub quizzes instead of proper exams...


----------

